# Flash-Objekt sprengt das Layout



## imho86 (19. Dezember 2008)

hi hi,

ich hab eben ein flashobjekt in eine website integriert (so groß wie das content-div)

http://sieben-achtel.de/luc-website/htdocs/start.html

wieso wird er nach links verfrachtet und wieso rutscht die navi weg? außerdem hat div#logo den z-index 1, es liegt aber alles unter der slideshow. 

im IE wirds garnicht angezeigt, im safari ist es richtig bis auf einen abstand nach oben, sogar der z-index des logo's macht brav was man will und in ff ist es vollkommen verrutscht. 

außerdem liegt im IE das div#logo im content, obwohl es so definiert ist dass der wrapper das elternelement ist. In FF etc funktionuckelt es doch auch ... woran kann das liegen?

LG


----------



## Maik (19. Dezember 2008)

Hi,

ich schieb das Thema vom CSS-Forum ins HTML-Forum, da im HTML-Code dem "Flash-Objekt" schlichtweg das dazugehörige object-Element fehlt, was die Ursache für das Nicht-Anzeigen im IE und im FF die Verschiebung des Flash-Files nach links ist.

Mit 


```
<param name="wmode" value="transparent">
```
und

```
<embed wmode="transparent" ...>
```


überdeckt die Flash-Anwendung nicht die übrigen Boxen. Eine Schichtpositionierung mittels z-index hilft hier grundsätzlich nicht weiter.

mfg Maik


----------



## imho86 (19. Dezember 2008)

Danke für deine Antwort!

Wenn ich aber das Transparent setze, wird es auch vom content div überlagert.


----------



## Maik (19. Dezember 2008)

Kann jetzt nicht nachvollziehen, wovon du sprichst, bzw. was von *#content* überdeckt wird, denn die Flash-Anwendung ist doch in *#content* eingebettet.

mfg Maik


----------



## imho86 (19. Dezember 2008)

Wenn ich es so wie du beschrieben hast auf transparent sitze wird die Flash-Animation komplett von allem überlagert. Nicht nur von Navi und Logo sondern auch vom Content. Oder kann ich diesen einfach rausnehmen?


----------



## imho86 (19. Dezember 2008)

Oh, soweit ich es sehe hat es geklappt  Kann auf dem Mac hier jetzt nicht sehen, ob es im IE auch funkt, aber im FF auf jeden Fall!

Danke!


----------



## Maik (19. Dezember 2008)

Ansonsten solltest du mal nach dem Flash-File in *#nav* die eingerichtete Floatumgebung der Klasse *.slideshow*  mittels clear:left aufheben, damit die Navigation auch darunter ausgerichtet wird.

mfg Maik


----------



## imho86 (19. Dezember 2008)

Maik hat gesagt.:


> Ansonsten solltest du mal nach dem Flash-File in *#nav* die eingerichtete Floatumgebung der Klasse *.slideshow*  mittels clear:left aufheben, damit die Navigation auch darunter ausgerichtet wird.
> 
> mfg Maik



Sorry, wenn ich dich falsch verstehe. Aber *#nav* ist doch absolut positioniert, sodass ich mit *clear:left* die Floatumgebung nicht aufheben kann?!


----------



## Maik (19. Dezember 2008)

Na, dann gib dem Element halt eine Startposition von oben mit auf dem Weg.

mfg Maik


----------



## imho86 (19. Dezember 2008)

Hm, ich verstehe nicht wie das gemeint ist. Zudem - wenn ich bei browsershots.org teste, liegt die Slideshow komplett oben über allen anderen Elementen in jedem Browser ... 

Bin grad ein wenig überfordert.

Lg


----------



## Maik (19. Dezember 2008)

Dann versuch es mal hiermit:


```
div#wrapper {
    position: relative;
        width: 920px;
        height: 480px;
        margin: 0 auto;
        padding-top: 80px;
}
div#content {
        position:relative;
        width: 800px;
        height: 420px;
        margin-left: 50px;
        margin-right: 50px;
        margin-top: 20px;
        overflow: hidden;
}
```


mfg Maik


----------



## imho86 (19. Dezember 2008)

Wenn ich diesen beiden eine explizite Höhe gebe sind sie doch nicht mehr individuell veränderbar ... oder sehe ich das falsch? Die Inhalte sind doch unterschiedlich lang auf den Seiten.


----------



## Maik (19. Dezember 2008)

Das wusste ich nicht, hab mich lediglich an den Dimensionen der Flash-Anwendung orientiert.

mfg Maik


----------



## imho86 (19. Dezember 2008)

Trotzdem danke für deine Hilfe. Bin ja schon ein ganzes Stück weiter. Den Rest bekomme ich sicherlich auch noch hin. ;-)


----------



## imho86 (19. Dezember 2008)

Ansich ist ja jetzt soweit alles toll. Aber wieso es in meinen Browsern  gut aussieht sehen die Browserhots das gegenteil obwohl da auch meine browser vertreten sind ... 

http://browsershots.org/http://www.sieben-achtel.de/luc-website/htdocs/start.html

alles liegt hinter dem Objekt, aber beim Testen klappts bei mir.


----------

